# D.i.y Step By Step Rdwc



## fruity86

Ok guys heres a diy for a RDWC system that fits in a 4x4 tent, this is not a full build its a rebuild some parts are still in section so i will try my best to explain  
on with the show 

*TOOLS*
DRILL
1 1/4" HOLESAW 
6MM DRILL BIT
STANLEY KNIFE OR SCISSORS
TAPE MEASURE
HAIR DRYER
SAND PAPER

*PARTS*
5 20L BUCKETS
6 E&F FITTING 3/4"
5 3/4" TEE'S
4 3/4" ELBOWS
6 METER'S OF 3/4" PIPE
4 1/2" TO 1/4" REDUCER TEE'S
3 1/2" ELBOWS
1 1/2" END CAP 
6 METER'S OF 1/2" PIPE
4 1/4" ELBOWS
6 METERS OF 1/4"
4 AIR STONES
1 WATER PUMP ( 3/4" INLET 1/2" OUTLET )
1 4 OUTLET AIR PUMP ( IL BE USEING 4 DUEL OUTLET PUMPS )
CABLE TIE'S




 LET START FIRST USE THE 1 1/4" HOLES SAW AND CUT 2 HOLES ONE AS CLOSE TO THE BOTTOM AS POSIBLE AND THE OTHER A COUPLE INCH ABOVE, USE THE SAND PAPER TO GET RID OF ANY ROUGH EDGE'S 


 NEXT FIT 2 OF THE 3/4" E&F FITTING AND A PIECE OF 3/4" PIPE TO BOTH FITTING, USE THE HAIR DRYER TO WARM THE PIPE UP IT WILL GO ON EASIER, PUT THE CONTOLLER BUCKET TO 1 SIDE WE WILL COME BACK TO IT LATER


 NOW ON TO THE PLANT BUCKETS USE THE 1 1/4" HOLESAW AND CUT A HOLE AS LOW TO THE BOTTOM AS POSIBLE DO THIS TO ALL 4 BUCKETS, NOW FIT THE REMAINING 4 E&F FITTING AND A SMALL PIECE OF 3/4" PIPE TO ALL BUCKETS 



 ADD A 3/4" TEE TO ALL 4 BUCKETS


 NOW JOIN 2 BUCKETS TOGETHER WITH 3/4" PIPE


 CUT 2 SMALL PEICE'S OF 3/4" PIPE 1 FOR THIS SIDE ANS 1 FOR THE OTHER ADD A 3/4" ELBOW LIKE IN PIC



 NOW RUN 3/4" PIPE TO THE OTHER SIDE 


 And STICK A 3/4" ELBOW ON IT

 SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## fruity86

Now Use The Second Piece You Just Cut And Fit It To The  Elbow


 Add A Third Bucket Add A Piece Of 3/4" Pipe Heading To The Forth Bucket


 Should Look Like This


 Now Connect The Forth Bucket


 Use Another Peice Of 3/4" Pipe And A 3/4" Elbow, Do Not Cut 2 Bits The Other Side Is Different 


now Run 3/4" Pipe To The Other Side 

 Pic Wrong Way 


 Stick A 3/4" Elbow On The Pipe You Just Did And Get The Last 3/4" Tee And Join The Elbow To The First Bucket You Will Also Need 2 Bits Of 3/4" Pipe Both Side's Of The Tee, This Tee Will Connect The Return Line To The Contoller Bucket


 Return Line Done
Next Feedline


----------



## fruity86

Next Connect The Contoller To The Return Line


 Now Connect The Pump To The Feed Line


 Use 1/2" Pipe And A 1/2" Elbow To Make A Backwards (l) Shape Like The Pic 


 Connect To The Outlet On The Pump


 Add A Section Of 1/2" Pipe


   Now Add A 1/2" To 1/4" Reducer Tee, The 1/4" Will Go To The Top Of Each Bucket, We Will Come Back To That Later


 Now Another Piece Of 1/2" Pipe And Reducer Tee 


 And Another Piece


 This Is 1 Bit Thats Still In A Section Its 2 1/2" Elbows And 1/2" Pipe Join This To The Last Bit  


 This Is The Left Side Not Right


----------



## fruity86

Finish Corner right side not left


 Here's Is Another Section It Is The Same As Other Side Apart From It Has An End Cap 


 End Cap, Connect the uncaped end to The Last Elbow 


 Should Look Like This But With Buckets They Where Tuck Off For The Pics


 Now Drill A Hole At Top Of The Buckets With The 6mm Drill Bit And Put In A 1/4" Elbow Add A Section Of 1/4" Pipe Long Enough To Reach The Reducers On The Feed Line Do This To All 4 Buckets


 Connect Like Pic


 Now Drill A 6mm Hole In Top Of Bucket This Is For The Air Line 


 Add Air Stone's


 Complete  System 

Peace Fruity


----------



## vocalfurball

:holysheep: Awsome DIY. I need to do this in my tent.


----------



## frankcos

This is going to be my project this spring/summer I can't wait. Thanks fruity.


----------



## Real78

My question is where did you find all of your parts?


----------



## fruity86

im just about to go fishing so when i come back il put links up for the shops i got it from all the links will be from the UK.
most grow shop have the part you may need to order from a couple and ebay
thanks guys


----------



## Real78

Questions
1. Why not just add air stones to the rev?
2. Also what was your final cost for the set up?
3. Is the controller "that is connected to the lines" the pump or did you have to buy a pump for inside the rev?
4. Where did you get most of your parts?


----------



## fruity86

Real78 said:
			
		

> Questions
> 1. Why not just add air stones to the rev?
> 2. Also what was your final cost for the set up?
> 3. Is the controller "that is connected to the lines" the pump or did you have to buy a pump for inside the rev?
> 4. Where did you get most of your parts?


 
Real this system is basically 4 DWC join'd together buy a return line, it mean's i dont have to empty each bucket one by one that's why there's a air stone in each bucket 
you can have you pump in the contoller or outside like i have my pump, there is only 1 pump needed all this pump does is keep the nute's mixed by pumping it around the system once it is pump'd into the bucket's gravity then pushes it back through the return line to the contoller where it all start's again 
the final cost was around £100
everything was from grow shop's on the net or ebay 
grotec.co.uk = most fitting's and pump's
greensea hydroponics.co.uk = bucket's 
ebay for the rest im sure you could make it cheaper if you can travel to the shop's and not pay p+p
peace fruity


----------



## Real78

Thanks I like your set up and was looking into something like that later this year.


----------



## fruity86

Real78 you can see it running in my Pure AK GJ in my sig


----------



## grizzlee1

A part list and  video would be awesome... I have a 5x5 gorilla grow tent, 6 black buckets,5 black rubber made bins...If I knew what parts to get, I ready to start A  grow asap!!!


----------



## MR1

Parts list is in the first post. Looks pretty straight forward without a video. Good thread though , glad you revived it.


----------



## Joe420Camel

could be done with about 1/4 the pipe but yes, good thread.
[run a main down the center and "T"  4 branches off]

but, that all fits neatly in his tent so :aok:

:48:


----------

